# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  سياسة الرومان الدينية

## هيثم الفقى

رأينا أن سكان مصر في عصر الرومان  كانوا يؤلفون خليطًا من الجنسيات والعناصر حيث كانت هناك الأغلبية الساحقة  من المصرين الوطنيين، والأقلية الكبيرة الممتازة من اليونان سواء في المدن  اليونانية أو في أقاليم مصر، ثم جاليات كبيرة أو صغيرة من اليهود أو من  السوريين والليبيين وغيرهم، فضلاً عن العنصر الذي استجد مع الاحتلال  الروماني وهم الرومان أنفسهم . 
ونتيجة لذلك كان لابد من أن تضم مصر في ذلك العصر خليطًا  من عقائد وديانات شتى، ما بين مصرية وأسيوية ويونانية وهكذا كان شأنها في  الواقع في العصر البطلمي. وقد أضف إلى هذا وذاك جميعًا عنصر جديد بالغ  الأثر والأهمية في الحياة الدينية والثقافية في مصر في العصر الروماني وهو  الديانة المسيحية التي يرجح أن انتشارها في مصر يرجع إلى وقت مبكر من القرن  الأول الميلادي وذلك بالرغم من أن قلة الإشارات إلى المسيحية في وثائق ذلك  القرن المذكور بل وفي وثائق القرن الذي تلاه (الثاني الميلادي) لا تعيننا  على معرفة كيفية انتشار الدين الجديد في أرض مصر.

 ومع هذا الخليط من الديانات والعقائد  في مصر في عصر الرومان، يكون علينا أن ننظر في سياسة الرومان إزاء كل منها  لكن لا بأس من أن نقرر منذ البداية أن الإطار العام للسياسة الدينية  الرومانية سواء في مصر أو في خارجها كان هو مبدأ التسامح الديني مع كل  الأديان بل إنه حتى مع الديانة المسيحية التي صارت في وقت من الأوقات  عاملاً قويًا بالغ التأثير في حياة شعوب الإمبراطورية، فإن الأباطرة   الرومان الذين اشتهر عنهم القول باضطهاد الدين الحديد كانت سياستهم في ذلك  نابعة من خوفهم على إمبراطورية روما من أن تتفكك بفعل الحركة المسيحية ولم  يكن صادرًا عن اضطهاد للعقيدة ذاتها.

 موقف الرومان من رجال الدين  المصريين :


 ونبدأ بالنظر إلى سياسة الرومان إزاء الديانة المصرية، وهنا ينبغي أن نفرق  بين سياسة الرومان المتسامحة إزاء حرية ممارسة المصريين لعقائدهم، ويبين  مسياستهم المتشددة إزاء رجال الدين المصريين. ذلك أن الرومان عقب استيلائهم  على مصر وجدوا للكهنة المصريين شركة قوية. ولعل من المعلوم أن سياسة  البطالمة الأوائل كانت ترمي إلى تشديد قبضتهم على أولئك الكهنة من أجل  تقليم أظافرهم وكسر شوكتهم.
 لكن البطالمة الأواخر اضطروا إلى إتباع سياسة لينة معهم،  فأعادوا إليهم أكثر امتيازاتهم عن طريق إعفاءات متتالية من الضرائب  المفروضة أو منح امتيازات الإنتاج في أراضي المعابد، وحق إيواء هذه المعابد  للمستجبرين بها. ولم يكن أوغسطس بالطبع يستطيع أن يقر للكهنة المصريين  بهذا الوضع القوي الذي عادوا إليه خاصة مع ما كان معلومًا من أن كثيرًا  منهم ـ لاسيما في جنوب الوادي ـ كانوا قادة الثورات القومية في عهود  البطالمة الأواخر. لذلك انتهج معهم سياسة حازمة كسياسة البطالمة الأوائل،  فصادر مساحات كبيرة من أراضي المعابد على نحو ما مر بنا من قبل. وقد وضع  أوغسطس تلك الأراضي المصادرة تحت إشراف موظفي الدولة الذين أصبحوا يتولون  تأجيرها بدلاً من المعابد، ولم يسمح للكهنة إلا بزراعة الجزء الذي يكفي لسد  حاجة المعابد وقد كانت السياسة الرومانية ترمي بذلك إلى أن يعتمد الكهنة  ليس على دخل خاص بهم بل على إعانات تقررها الحكومة بمشيئتها هي لتضمن  خضوعهم لها.

  غير أنه ربما كان الأهم من ذلك أن الرومان أخضعوا كل ما يتصل بالديانة في  مصر ـ بما فيها الدينة المصرية ـ لسلطة مركزية واحدة ومن المرجح أن هذه  السلطة كانت في بداية الأمر في يد الوالي الروماني، لكننا نعلم أنها أسندت  بعد ذلك إلى ذلك الموظف الروماني الكبير المعروف بلقب الأديوس لوجوس" والذي  كان يعرف بحكم اختصاصاته وصلاحياته في هذا المجال باسم "الكاهن الأعلى  للإسكندرية وعموم مصر" ومن المفهوم أن هذا الموظف لم يكن يمت بصلة إلى صفة  الكاهن الدينية لأنه كان موظيفًا مدنيًا يزاول سلطة الإشراف على كل شئون  العبادة، وهو إشراف توضح لنا الوثائق أنه كان بالغ الدقة. وقد كان كل معبد  من المعابد المصرية مكلفًا بأن يرسل إلى مدير الإقليم كل عام قائمة بأسماء  كهنته وممتلكاته وحساباته ليتمنى الإشراف عليها. 

 والواقع أن وثيقة لائحة ديون الإديوس  لوجوس P. Gnom. التي كانت تحكم عمل هذا الموظف الروماني الكبير تبين مدى  حرص الإدارة الرومانية على التحكم في كل أمر يتصل بالمعابد المصرية  وكهنتها. فثمة تعليمات خاصة بترتيب المناصب الكهنوتية وأسلوب قيام الكهنة  بأعمالهم، بل تطرقت أيضًا إلى نوع الملابس التي يرتدونها دون سواها وقد  حظرت عليهم الاشتراك في أية أعمال لا تتصل بخدمتهم الدينية. وكانت مخالفة  هذه التعليمات ترعضهم للعقاب الشديد، إذ كان الأديوس لوجوس يرسل مفتشيه إلى  المعابد لتفقد أحوالها. وكثيرًا ما كان المخالفون يرسلون مقبوضًا عليهم  إلى الإسكندرية.

 كذلك نعلم أن مدير الإقليم (الاستراتيجوس) كان يتلقى من كتاب القرى  الواقعة في إقليمه تقارير عن إيرادات المعابد ومصروفاتها وما كانت تحتويه  من أثاث وتجهيزات. كذلك كان لابد من الحصول على موافقة هذا المدير على ختان  الصبي المراد له أن يلتحق بسلك الكهنة، وكان لابد قبل ذلك من التأكيد من  أنه سليم الجسم خالٍ من العيوب الخلفية، وأنه ينحدر من أصل كهنوتي وأنه ليس  لقيطًا أو ابنًا بالتبني، حيث حظرت المادة 92 من لائحة الإديوس لوجوس أن  يصبح هؤلاء كهنة.

 وهكذا جرد الكهنة المصريون من كل امتيازاتهم، بل أنهم لم يسلموا من القيام  بالأعمال الإلزامية والسخرة. وربما كان الامتياز الوحيد الذي تمتعوا به في  العصر الروماني هو إعفاء عدد محدود منهم سنويًا من ضريبة الرأس. وقد حققت  هذه السياسة الرومانية إزاء الكهنة أهدافها، فلم نسمع في خلال القرنين  الأولين من حكم الرومان عن ثورات تزعمها الكهنة، اللهم إلا دورهم الذي نقدر  أنهم لابد قد قاموا به في ثورة إقليم طيبة التي نشبت عقب الفتح الروماني  مباشرة والتي سارع بإخمادها أول ولاة مصر كورنيليوس جالوس كما نعلم غير أنه  مما يشير إلى أن الكهنة المصريين ظلوا يشكلون عند عامة الشعب الزعامة  الروحية والقيادة الوطنية معًا أن إيزيدور الذي تزعم ثورة الفلاحين في  الدلتا في عهد الإمبراطور ماركوس وأوريليوس (ثورة الرعاة) كان كاهنًا  مصريًا، وأن نصوص أدب المقاومة الوطنية وأشهرها نبوئة، صانع الفخار، قد  صيغت في إطار نبوئي كهنوتي من صنع أولئك الكهنة غالبًا.

 الرومان والديانة المصرية:

 بالنسبة للديانة المصرية ذاتها  فإن الرومان احترموا كما قلنا حرية المصريين العقائدية، بل أنهم قاموا  برعاية هذه الديانة عن طريق بناء معابد جديدة لها أو إصلاح المعابد القديمة  وإدخال التحسينات عليها. وقد تابع الرومان سياسة البطالمة في استغلال  استمساك المصريين بعقائدهم الراسخة في أن الملك يحكم من خلال الحق الإلهي  باعتباره إلهًا وبشرًا في آنٍ معًا، وذلك بأن نصبوا أنفسهم ـ كالبطالمة ـ  فراعنة، وهو ما كان يضفي على الإمبراطور الروماني صفة الشرعية لدى المصريين  وإن كان يعيش بعيدًا عنهم تمامًا في روما ويحكمهم من خلال واليه الممثل له  شخصيًا. وقد اتخذ أباطرة الرومان من ثم صفات الفراعنة. وتبدو لنا صورهم  على جدران المعابد المصرية أو على النصب الرسمية في هيئة الفراعنة وفي  أزيائهم التقليدية. ولعل مما يبين لنا حرص الحكومة الرومانية في مصر على  التقاليد الفرعونية فيها ما سبق أن ذكرناه من أن والي مصر ـ وهو الذي كان  يمثل الإمبراطور شخصيًا ـ كان يتشبه بالفراعنة في حرصه على تقاليد مصرية  عتيقة ومنها ألا يركب النيل في وقت الفيضان وأن يقدم الهدايا والقرابين  لإله النيل عند بلوغ الفيضان منسوبًا معينًا.

 غير أن الأمور لم يلبث أن تعدي هذه  المظاهر التي كانت الغاية منها سياسية في المقام الأول، بحيث لاحظنا تحولاً  في نظرة الأباطرة الرومان إلى آلهة الديانة المصرية. ففي البداية كانت  نظرة الأباطرة إلى هذه الآلهة نظرة امتهان وازدراء بالرغم من أن عبادة  إيزيس كانت قد انتقلت إلى روما إبان القرن الثاني ق.م. وربما قبل ذلك حيث  كثر اتباعها بالرغم من مقاومة السلطات الرومانية لها في كثير من الحالات،  بل لقد اعترف بعبادة إيزيس في وقت ما عبادة رسمية في روما وذلك في عام 43  ق.م. غير أن ظروف الصدام التي نعرفها بين أوكتافيانوس من ناحية وماركوس  أنطونيوس وكليوباترة من ناحية أخرى قد قوت من رد الفعل العدائي الذي كان  لدى الرومان إزاء الآلهة المصرية لاسيما إيزيس التي كانت كليوباترة تكثر من  تصوير نفسها على صورتها وقد تجلى رد الفعل هذا في قصائد الهجاء التي كثرت  بعد انتصار أوكتافيانوس على غريميه والتي هجت " الملكة المصرية، بأبشع  الصفات، ونددت معها بالآلهة المصرية تنديدًا شديدًا.

 والأغلب أن ازدراء الآلهة المصرية  الذي بلغ ذروته في أيام أوغسطس قد استمر في عهد خليفته الإمبراطور تيبيريوس  الذي تميزت سياسته بالمحافظة والتشدد لكن الأباطرة: منذ أيام كاليجولا لم  يلبثوا أن تحولوا إلى محاولة التعرف على أسرار الديانة المصرية، حتى وصل  الأمر إلى أن بعض الأباطرة أقاموا لبعض الآلهة المصرية التماثيل والمعابد  في روما نفسها وقد حدث هذا أكثر من أي وقت في عهد أباطرة أسرة فلافيوس  الثلاثة 69-96م) وهم على التوالي فسبسيانوس وتيتوس ودوميتيان فالأول كان  شديد الإعجاب بايزيس، ولاثاني زار مدينة منف واشترك في حفل تكريس العجل  أبيس الجديد وليس في هذا الحقل التاج التقليدي وفقًا للسنة الفرعونية في  تلك المناسبة، والثالث رعي ديانة إيزيس رعاية خاص حتى لقد اعتبر عهده  الأيام الذهبية لتلك العبادة في روما. 

 ولابد من أن نتصور أن ازدهار عبادة إيزيس قد أقترن  به ازدهار عبادة الثالوث المقدس الذي كان يتألف منها هي ـ باعتبارها الأم  في الثالث ـ ومن سيرابيس الأب ومن هاربوكراتيس (حورس) الابن والواقع أن  عبادة هذا الثالوث التي بدأت وازدهرت منذ أوائل عهود البطالمة ظلت محتفظة  بمكان الصدارة في العبادات في مصر في العصر الروماني. ومن خلال ما نلاحظه  من بعض مظاهر هذه العبادة في مصر في تلك الفترة، وهي عبادة.
 تعلم أنها قدمت في الأصل إلى  المصريين في صورة مصرية وإلى اليونان في صورة يونانية، نستطيع أن نرصد  ظاهرة بعينها، وهي أن اليونان في مصر أصبحوا أكثر ألفة بالآلهة المصرية  نتيجة لطول إقامتهم في مصر ومخالطتهم المصريين، كما أن الديانة المصرية  كانت نستهويهم بأسرارها الغامضة وفيما يختص بعبادة سيرابيس في هذا المجال  نلاحظ أن القرابين التي كانت تقدم إليه من المصريين واليونان في فترة الحكم  الروماني كانت تقدم إليه أكثر وهو في صورة العجل أبيس التي عهدها فيه  المصريون. وليس أدل على ذلك من ذلك التمثال العجل أبيس الذي أهداه  الإمبراطور الروماني هادريان عند زيارته لمصر إلى معبد السيرابيوم  بالإسكندرية (وهو محفوظ بالمتحف اليوناني ـ الروماني بالإسكندرية).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبالرغم من أننا لا نشك في أن كثيرًا  من يونان مصر خاصة في المدن اليونانية الأربع (الإسكندرية ونقراطيس  وبطوليموس ثم أنطينوبولس فيما بعد) قد احتفظوا في العصر الروماني بعبادة  آلهتهم اليونانية القديمة، فإننا نستطيع أن نتصور أن مدينة كالإسكندرية  لابد كانت مركزًا من  أهم مراكز التقاء الديانات اليونانية والشرقية، وحيث  كان لابد لهذه الديانات من أن يؤثر بعضها في الآخر ذلك أن الفترة التي  أعقبت نشر ألوية "السلم الروماني" Pax Romana وتزايد الاتصال من خلال  النشاط التجاري وغيره بين أجزاء العالم القديم، وفي ظل سياسة التسامح  الديني التي انتهجها الرومان مع شتى الشعوب المتباينة التي شملتها  إمبراطوريتهم، كان لابد أن تمتزج الديانات القديمة بصورة أكبر من وقت سابق،  وان للعبادات المصرية في هذا المعترك العقدي قدر واضح من الغلبة على سائر  العبادات الأخرى.

 عيادة الأباطرة في مصر: 

 وفي مجال الديانة اليونانية استغل أباطرة الرومان  مبدأ تألية الملوك وربطهم ببعض الآلهة اليونانية على نحو ما فعل البطالمة  وغيرهم من ملوك العصر الهلنستي من قبل، بحيث يمكن أن نقول إن عبادة  الإمبراطور بالنسبة إلى يونان مصر حلت محل عبادة الملك البطلمي مع بعض  الفوارق.
 ونحن  نعلم أن أساس عبادة الملوك في العصر الهلنسي كانت قد قامت على أساس ما  انتهى إليه التفكير الفلسفي من أن بعض الآلهة كانوا فيما مضى بشرًا ثم  أدخلوا في عداد الآلهة بفضل ما أظهروه من قدرات وملكات خاصة من خلال قيامهم  بأعمال فذة خارقة أو إصلاحات جليلة.
 وبناءً على هذا التفكير لم يكن من المبالغة اعتبار أن  شخص الإمبراطور أوغسطس أو واحد من خلفائه من أمثال تراجان أو هادريان أو  سبتيميوس سفيروس ممن نشروا أّلوية السلام أو أحرزوا انتصارات باهرة، يرتفع  إلى مصاف الآلهة. وليس من شك في أن الأباطرة كانت تروق لهم ضروب التكريم  الفائقة التي كانت تخلع عليهم. ومن ناحية أخرى فقد كانت إقامة عبادة عامة  لهم في الإمبراطورية وسيلة لشد أجزاء هذه الإمبراطورية بعضها إلى بعض. غير  أنه ينبغي الالتفات هنا إلى أمرين:

 أولهما: أن عبادة الإمبراطور لم تكن أعلى أساس أنه  إله Deus  بل على أنه مؤلة Divius أي على أن شخصه مقدس. وتحت هذه الصفة  الأخيرة كان يجري ذكرى أرفع الأباطرة شأنًا في أيعن رعاياه وهو أوغسطس.  والأمر الثاني أن تأليه الأباطرة كان يتم بعد وفاتهم وليس في خلال حياتهم.  وعندئذ كانت تقام لهم التماثيل في بعض معابد الآلهة الكبرى ويخصص لعبادتهم  في الأغلب كاهن في مدينة الإسكندرية.

 وإذا كان الرومان قد فرقوا في اللفظ والمعنى بين  كلمة Deus (إله) Divius مؤلة فإن رعايا الإمبراطور اليوناني في مصر لم  يدركوا هذا الفرق فكانوا يطلقون على الإمبراطور اللفظ اليوناني Theos  ومعناه إله. وفي الوثائق الرسمية التي كانت صيغتها تنتهي بحلف اليمين على  صحة الوثيقة مثلاً كان صاحب اليمين يقسم باسم الإمبراطور الإله. إلخ أو  باسم طالعه السعيد Tyche (في اللاتينية الملاك الحواس لروحة Genius(). غير  أنه بالرغم من أن عبادة الإمبراطور كانت عبادة رسمية في مصر فإنه لم تقم  على تنظيمها الحكومة المركزية كما كان الحال في أيام البطالمة وإنما قام  على ذلك الموظفون في المدن اليونانية أو موظفو الإدارة البلدية في  الأقاليم. كذلك فإنه إذا كان الأباطرة قد قدموا أنفسهم من خلال هذه  العبادات إلى اليونان في مصر فإنهم لم يفرضوها على المصريين أو على اليهود،  وإن كان اليونان في الإسكندرية قد وجدوا أكثر من فرصة ليكيدوا فيها لليهود  عن طريق إثارة غضب بعض أباطرة الرومان عليهم باتهامهم بأنهم لا يعبدون  الإمبراطور وبهذا لا يقدمون له فروض الاحترام الكافية.

 الرومان والديانة اليهودية:

 أما سياسة الرومان الدينية  إزاء اليهود فكانت تتمشى مع سياستهم العامة نحو هذه الجالية الكبيرة في  مصر، وأعلى سياسة الرعاية والعطف. فقد أطلق الرومان لهم الحرية الدينية  الكاملة واستمرت بيعتهم الكبرى (معبدهم) بالإسكندرية قائمة بل زاد اتساعها  زيادة كبيرة كما سبق أن ذكرنا وقد كانت "البيعة" عند اليهود هي المركز الذي  يجتمعون فيه وحوله حيث يقيمون شعائر صلواتهم ويتدارسون التوراة. ولم تطلب  السلطات الرومانية منهم أن يشاركوا في العبادة الرسمية للدولة (عبادة  الإمبراطور) أو أن يؤدوا أي التزام إزاء العبادات المحلية في مدينة  الإسكندرية.

  وقد نستطيع أن نتخذ مثالاً على حرص الأباطارة على حرية العبادة اليهودية ما  أقره الإمبراطور كلوديوس في رسالته الشهيرة إلى الإسكندرية (41م) من حق  اليهود في الحرية الدينية الكاملة. وقد جاء هذا الضمان بعد فتنة عام 38م  التي وقعت بين الإسكندريين واليهود والتي اقتحم اليونان فيها أماكن العبادة  اليهودية وأكرهوا اليهود على أن يضعوا فيها تماثيل الإمبراطور كاليجولا.  هذا وينبغي أن نذكر أن الإجراء الذي قام به بعد ذلك الإمبراطور فسبسيان ضد  اليهود في عام 73م بإغلاقه معبدهم في ليونتوبوليس Leontopolis (تل  اليهودية) بالدلتا، لم يكن صادرًا عن اضطهاد ديني وإنما كان إجراء سياسيًا  أو اقتصاديًا في تحليل بعض الباحثين. وتفصيل ذلك أنه في عام 70م تمكن تيتوس  ابن الإمبراطور فسبسيان من قمع ثورة اليهود التي كانت قد نشبت في بيت  المقدس (أورشليم) في عام 66م ودمر الهيكل. وقد أراد فسبسيانوس من إغلاق  معبد اليهود الكبير في ليونتوبوليس بمصر أن يمنع انتقال نفوذ هيكل أورشليم  بعد تدميره إلى ذلك المعبد في مصر، ولم يؤثر على فسبسيان من بعد أي اضطهاد  ديني لليهود لأن سياسة ترك الحرية الدينية لهم أصبحت تقليدًا سار عليه كل  الأباطرة. غير أن الشدة التي أخذ بها فسبسيان اليهود قد أضافت إلى شعورهم  القديم بالمذلة بدفعهم ضريبة الرأس شعورًا جديدًا بالقهر أمام القوة  الباطشة، حتى بدأت تنمو عند بعض فرقهم فكرة "الخلاص" على يد مسيح بعون من  إلههم يهوه.

وأما  من حيث الحياة الدينية لطائفة اليهود في مصر فالملاحظ أنهم استمروا  يمارسون شعائر دينهم بمنأى عن التأثيرات العقدية منعزلين في بيعهم  (معابدهم) الكثيرة التي وجدت في عدد من مدن مضر الكبيرة إلى جانب بيعتهم  الكبرى ليونتوبوليس (تل اليهودية) في جنوب الدلتا. وكان التطور الوحيد الذي  طرأ على الديانة اليهودية التقليدية ما حدثنا به فيلسوفهم الإسكندري فيلون  عن الجماعة صومعة صغيرة يتعبد فيها وحيدًا ستة أيام في الأسبوع ثم يلتقي  الجميع للصلاة في يوم السبت من كل أسبوع، ثم يومًا واحدًا كل خمسين يومًا.  وقد حاول بعض الباحثين أن يرى في ذلك تأثرًا بنحلة شرقية هندية، لكن ما هو  معلوم من تعصب اليهود لعقيدتهم وبعدهم بالتالي عن أسباب التأثير بالعقائد  الأخرى يجعل البعض يرجع أن يكون عامل التأثير هنا محليًا من واقع البيئة  المصرية حيث الصحراء بما فيها من قوة جذب خاصة لأولئك الذين تتملكهم الرغبة  في التأمل والتعمق في شئون الدين.

منقول

----------

